# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  الصلاة المحمدية لتسهيل الامور

## شواطئ شوق

بسمه تعالى 
اللهم صل على محمدوال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنابفرجهم ياكريم--
بدانا بمشيئة الله حملة الصلاة على محمدوال محمد من يوم (21جمادى الثاني إلى -1رجب)سيهد ثوابها إلى الائمة الباقر والهادي والجواد
من يرغب في الاشتراك يسجل العدد ولكم الاجروالثواب
قال النبي (ص) (اكثروا الصلاة علي فان الصلاة علي نور في القبر ونور في الصراط ونور في الجنة )
1- الصلاة هي ثقل الميزان 2-تنور القلب-3رفع الاذى4-قضاء الحوائج5استجابة الدعاء 
وهذه الصلا ة دعاء إلى مؤمنات بحاجة لدعاكم فلاتبخلوا علىهن بالدعاء 

الان دعاء المؤمن إلى المؤمن في ظاهر الغيب مستجاب 
نأمل التفاعل معنا ولكم الاجر 
نسألكم الدعاء -

----------


## أموله

يسلمووو ولي عوده بأذن الله ,,.~!!

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم يا كريم 
الله يعطيك العافيه اختي على هذا العمل الصالح 
وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك 
وحوائج مقضيه انشاء الله بحق محمد و آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
وساشارك ب 1000 
تقبلي مروري 
وخالص تحياتي 
دمتي بخير

----------


## شواطئ شوق

نورتم الصفحة بالمشاركة 
موفقين في ميزان اعمالكم بحق محمدوال محمد
هذه 3600-صلاة محمديه تمت بحمد الله 
ونأمل التفاعل معنا في هذه الصلاة 
دمتم بالف خير0

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد 
تمت 2000 بحمد الله تعالى 
موفقه انشاء الله لكل خير 
مع تحياتي

----------


## شواطئ شوق

لقد تمت الصلاة المحمدية بحمد الله تعالى وهذا أحصائية عدده(1467577)لكم جزيل الشكر كل من نوروعطر الصفحة بالمشاركة حصل على الاجروالثواب من الله العزيز واهل بيت العصمة والطهاره موفقين بعون الله 
وللي ماشترك اخسر فضل الصلاة المحمدية 
انتظرونا في حملة اخره 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------

